# Enzo Earned a new title



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I posted under brags but wanted to post here too...

I am so proud of Enzo and all his hard work. He earned his AX title this past weekend with a first place win and 20 seconds under time. We moved up to Excellent B for Sunday where Enzo earned his first B leg with a score of 15 sec. undertime. :happyboogie::happyboogie:

No more agility this year to work on some obedience titles but will be back in Jan..


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats! How awesome! Gotta love it when they come in so far under time!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is very very proud of her little bro))) congrats


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! It will take me a lifetime to figure out all these agility titles, but Enzo is just racking them up! Congrats on the great placement too!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Everyone  Enzo is a fun dog to run. I may have video to share but have to view what I have and see how it turned out..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and great job for both of you. Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Good job!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. I should have the video up soon..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations to you both, how exciting


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, I cant wait until the next trial in Jan....


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your champion Enzo.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks... Champion Enzo...I like the sound of that


----------

